# Gateway Rayzr Feathers?



## Msmith9 (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone used the Rayzr feathers from Gateway? If, so what do you think of them. Do they fly different than 4" feathers? Also if you use them how did you fletch them, helical or offset? Thanks


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

I am happy with the way they fly. but had to go to an expandable with my wifes bow. i have not done a whole lot of testing to try to make our muzzy 3 bleades to fly the same as field points. i just switched brodheads. i use a 6 degree right wing right helical.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

I use them on Arrow Dynamics and Wasp 100 grain BH's. They fly better than any thing I have ever used. Also great for 3-D.


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gateway gave me a couple packages that I am going to try on my turkey arrows this spring. I am going to try using four feathers and a Magnus Bullhead on an aluminum shaft and see how they fly.


----------



## Msmith9 (Dec 31, 2008)

xm15e2m4 said:


> Gateway gave me a couple packages that I am going to try on my turkey arrows this spring. I am going to try using four feathers and a Magnus Bullhead on an aluminum shaft and see how they fly.


How did you get gateway to give you some rayzrs?


----------



## BigElkbowhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Msmith9 said:


> How did you get gateway to give you some rayzrs?


If you call and use the manners yo mama told ya about they'll send like 6 pieces to you.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've used the Rayzrs since this spring for my 3D arrows and then used those arrows for hunting this fall with my Muzzy Phantoms. They seem to fly as good with broadheads as field tips and I'm sold on them. And as they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here is a pic of my Victory X-Ringer 250 and Rayzr feathers (note reddish tint to arrow in this pic  ).










and a pic to show you what they were steering and to where:


----------

